# Has anyone used beets or beet juice to make soap?



## gigisiguenza

I'm curious if it is usable or a waste of time. Also if there are any hiccups to the process that I should be aware of.

TIA


----------



## Obsidian

Why would you use it? If its for the color, then its a waste of time. The pretty pink will turn brown.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Obsidian said:


> Why would you use it? If its for the color, then its a waste of time. The pretty pink will turn brown.



Awww will it? Well that's a total bummer. I was putting beets in something I was cooking and thought how pretty the color would be and decided to ask you folks (figured someone has probably tried it already LOL)

Ty for the response. I won't waste my time then. 

Very disappointing news ....


----------



## Obsidian

There are only two natural pink colorants I know of, madder root and rhubarb root.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

So you're saying she should.......drop the beet?

 - 8)


----------



## mandy318

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So you're saying she should.......drop the beet?
> 
> - 8)



I'm going to spend the next few months trying to work this into conversation.


----------



## gigisiguenza

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So you're saying she should.......drop the beet?
> 
> - 8)


LOL 


Obsidian said:


> There are only two natural pink colorants I know of, madder root and rhubarb root.


I was watching a few YouTube videos that showed using pureed or juiced veggies to color soap, none of which turned brown on them, so it made me curious if beets could be used also. I'd love to make soap that was that amazing vibrant fuchsia color


----------



## lsg

Some vegetables, such as pumpkin and carrots will not morph, but others will.


----------



## dixiedragon

Obsidian said:


> There are only two natural pink colorants I know of, madder root and rhubarb root.


 
Rose clay is great!
ETA: Also pink himalyan salt. I don't know if you could exactly call it a "colorant" but when I make salt bars with it, they are a lovely delicate shell pink.


----------



## maya

I use beet powder sprinkled atop my soap. I know that it will brown, eventually, but until then...


----------



## gigisiguenza

I didn't think of beet powder, but if it's going to turn brown I won't bother. Maybe it has to do with the amount of sugars in the veggies. If spinach and carrots etc don't morph, but beets do, it must be the sugars. Hmmmm. I watched those YouTube vids and thought how the heck are they preventing them from turning brown?? It's probably the veggie choices. Drats.

TY all for the feedback.


----------



## maya

It isn't the sugars, it's the pH of the soap that does it. I will tell you that in my soap it takes a good long time for the color to change.


----------



## penelopejane

Watermelon juice turns soap pink and purée lawn grass turns a soap green. See videos on soap 101. 

I am going to try watermelon next week when my Shea butter arrives.

I'd like to know how long these vegetable soaps last. Could you use them in Castile soap that has to cure for 12 months?
Does turning them into a powder mean the soap last longer than if you used a purée?


----------



## gigisiguenza

penelopejane said:


> Watermelon juice turns soap pink and purée lawn grass turns a soap green. See videos on soap 101.
> 
> I am going to try watermelon next week when my Shea butter arrives.
> 
> I'd like to know how long these vegetable soaps last. Could you use them in Castile soap that has to cure for 12 months?
> Does turning them into a powder mean the soap last longer than if you used a purée?



Watermelon turns it pink?? Hmmmm


----------



## penelopejane

http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/07/color-soap-naturally-testing-herbs-and-spices-for-ph-stability/

This is what happens to beet in soap.

Unfortunately the article doesn't give the ph of the beet. The more alkaline a substance the more likely it is to be stable in lye. The more acid the more likely it is to morph.


----------



## IrishLass

Yep- it's all about the pH. You just need to find fruits and veggies that aren't phased by the higher pH of lye-based soap.


IrishLass


----------



## gigisiguenza

penelopejane said:


> http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/07/color-soap-naturally-testing-herbs-and-spices-for-ph-stability/
> 
> This is what happens to beet in soap.
> 
> Unfortunately the article doesn't give the ph of the beet. The more alkaline a substance the more likely it is to be stable in lye. The more acid the more likely it is to morph.





IrishLass said:


> Yep- it's all about the pH. You just need to find fruits and veggies that aren't phased by the higher pH of lye-based soap.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Well that is good news  Another thing to research!


----------



## JayJay

As usual, I can share a story of what didn't work for me. My beautiful green soap made with spirulina infused oil eventually faded to a brownish green color after a few months.


----------



## penelopejane

JayJay said:


> As usual, I can share a story of what didn't work for me. My beautiful green soap made with spirulina infused oil eventually faded to a brownish green color after a few months.



Oh no!  What was your soap recipe?  Did you use a FO or EO in your mix?
Do you have any idea why this might have happened? :Kitten Love:

I do know that if you add Sprulina powder to the lye it will turn brown.  Did you add your infused oil at trace or to the lye solution?


----------



## JayJay

If I can remember correctly, it was 10% CO, 10% PKO, 20% OO, 5% Castor, and the rest lard. 

I infused the oils with powder in a teabag for several weeks into my OO.  The oil itself was so dark green that it almost looked black. When mixing it into the soap, it was a perfect shade of green. Not it's brownish greenish yellow.


----------



## gigisiguenza

penelopejane said:


> http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/07/color-soap-naturally-testing-herbs-and-spices-for-ph-stability/
> 
> This is what happens to beet in soap.
> 
> Unfortunately the article doesn't give the ph of the beet. The more alkaline a substance the more likely it is to be stable in lye. The more acid the more likely it is to morph.



I was doing research and couldn't find a reliable source (not influenced by whatever plan they were selling) of the alkaline factors for veggies. Any information would be greatly appreciated. TY.


----------

